# Olympicare by Ethos Warranty Company



## JBU2010 (Jan 17, 2010)

BMW Dealers,

Has anyone had any experience with Olmpicare by Ethos? Would you recommend the extended warranty? I purchased a bumper to bumper warranty for $3900 with them when I purchased my pre-owned BMW 530i (not a CPO and out of BMW's warranty).

Any other major warranty companies that are easy to deal with?

Thanks!


----------



## inktoxicated (Jun 16, 2010)

resurecting a old post. when i bought my preowned 530i i was suckered into the same coverage. mine was 2000 tho. i have not had an issue with the car so i do not know if there any good with claims. one thing i was wondering about tho was since the 2000 warranty got mixed into the price of the car im finacing once the 3 yr period ends does my monthly statement reflect that?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd go directly to the mechanic you typically work with to determine his experience with the company.


----------

